# Will my fish eat cherry shrimps?



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I was thinking of adding some cherry shrimp to my planted tank. Most of the fish
I have in there I don't think will pose a threat to cherry shrimp but I'm not sure about the Siamese Algae Eaters. Anyhow
I thought I'd post my list and get some advice before doing anything. 

I'm keeping 

Celestial Pearl Danios
Neon Tetras
Lamp eye killifish
Otto's
and Siamese Algae Eaters 

Will any of these fish eat or kill adult cherrys I'm gussing the baby shrimp will end up as snacks.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

planter said:


> I was thinking of adding some cherry shrimp to my planted tank. Most of the fish
> I have in there I don't think will pose a threat to cherry shrimp but I'm not sure about the Siamese Algae Eaters. Anyhow
> I thought I'd post my list and get some advice before doing anything.
> 
> ...


SAEs are fine, I would be more worried about the killifish. I've read that they can eat something almost as big as themselves.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow I've never would have thought that. They are almost the same size as the shrimps.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Yup the Killis will try and will succeed lol from my past experience, so theyre a no go for me. 
Neons could get a bit nippy 
and go at the shrimps if they're hungry.

SAE are fine but only for a little while, once they're big enough they can destroy you entire shrimp group... again from past experience lol over the course of week or so I lost like 20 shrimps to an SAE. 

But if you have enough plants, moss and hiding places then don't worry! I have a
Multiple colonies of different kinds of shrimp that flourish with plecos, endlers, chili's, 
and other small mouth fish. Just monitor and you'll be fine!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

How big is the tank?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

The tank is 50 gallons and will be densely planted.


----------



## brycon (Aug 5, 2014)

I will see one of my glowlight tetras chomping down on a baby/small cherry shrimp from time to time. The bigger shrimp, they will dart at but when they realize it's too big, they just ignore them.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

planter said:


> The tank is 50 gallons and will be densely planted.


I think 1 or 2 SAE won't have any noticeable effect on your shrimp population.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah if it's densely planted then no problem  you should have nothing but success


----------

